

Starting from scratch: How do you build a world-class research lab? - bootload
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/07/starting-from-scratch-how-do-you-build-a-world-class-research-lab/

======
heimatau
I was excited to read this but the last paragraph saddens me. Namely because
it's a sensational article and doesn't deliver. 'Too early to tell'? Sigh.
Regardless, research is awesome and I look forward to Rubin's attempt.

Last paragraph/Source: "Back in the states, HHMI's Rubin thinks that—even a
decade in—more time will be needed to know how the Janelia Research Campus
turns out. "For some of these things, I would say it's too early to tell," he
told Ars, "When you're trying to do high-impact, long-range research, maybe
eight or nine years isn't enough.""

